# Mini Mating Nuc



## Matt903 (Apr 8, 2013)

Ian thanks for the post. I bougt a mini mating nuc from Mann Lake, to experiment with. In my sideline operation, I use nucs with two frames to make up mating nucs. Needless to say it cuts in on resources. If I could get the mini s to work, it would help a lot.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Ian said:


> These mini's are sure finicky but extremely effective.


Which mini's? 

Are you using the Styrofoam mini mating nucs?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I am trying the Mann lake minis that are 2 to box. Will see how that works. I agree that getting them balanced and not full of nectar is tricky.


----------



## Matt903 (Apr 8, 2013)

BeeCurious said:


> Which mini's?
> 
> Are you using the Styrofoam mini mating nucs?
> 
> That is what I bought also. Ian, do you have any other advice? I know one thing I will have to deal with is small hive beadles, being in the South and all. Anything else to find that balance?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I have no experience with SHB

Be sure to leave the hatched queen two weeks at the least before checking and caging


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Mini nuc's require lots of attention to detail, and are a PITA as far as I'm concerned. You have to get the combs drawn, you have to store them, and they have to be right exactly when you need them.

I really prefer the 3 x 3-frame mating nucleus in a 9 5/8" depth Langstroth. I build them with slots down the inside of the short ends of the box for a hive partition made of 1/4" lauan door skin or similar material, a double screen floor with slots to accept the vertical hive partitions, and a 3-slot inner cover with sliding tops so that I can open one colony at a time. I have been screwing these together this week for my next run of queens.

I also make up some as 2 x 5-frame increaser nuc's. Same setup as above, only a single partition in the middle, a double screen board floor with a slot for the partition, and a 2 slide inner cover.

By eliminating mini nuc's, I get a lot more time to manage all the colonies and raise queens. There just aren't enough hours in the 8 to 12 weeks that the queen business is going on.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

How's that Sunday schedule working out for you?
I was suppose to graft today....just didn't happen!


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Mbeck said:


> How's that Sunday schedule working out for you?
> I was suppose to graft today....just didn't happen!


Perfect, we are on the 6th Sunday graft, give or take a day here and there. The first 20 queens have been caged and put into nucs last week and we are about to cage the next round this week. Steady work, regardless the weather. We set up builders and set out grafts in pouring rain, wind, and snow... But the secret to all of this is preparation and keeping to the plan. The bees will do the rest 
This is all new to me, the process I mean. Like the saying goes 'you can be told something many times, but until you make the mistake, you will never learn it'


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

kilocharlie said:


> You have to get the combs drawn, you have to store them, .


As I thought was going to be an issue, but even with a cup full of bees, foundation is drawn out within days. In my honey bound nest, I simply add a foundation frame while robbing out the honey bound frame to be put back in... no need as they have it fully drawn and full full of eggs the next day.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Ian said:


> Perfect But the secret to all of this is preparation and keeping to the plan.


 Good for you, I'm betting this going to greatly improve your operation and save you big $$.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm somewhat interested in these mini nucs. I don't have a big operation (about 10 hives). It seems taxing to make up mating nucs (maybe that will be better if I get nucs built up for winter and next spring need to harvest brood from them to keep them in their boxes?). There is something appealing about cutting up a few combs and adding about a cup of bees and letting it play out. I don't want to pay the prices for those though. Storage wouldn't be a big deal as I might need about 10 at maximum.


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Dec 4, 2013)

What are you all doing when starting them? I put plastic foundation in with a little extra wax rolled on. Just shook bees in tonight. Have caged virgines in with them. I plan on leaving them screened in for the night. Any problems with robbing? We are in a little dearth now. My 2 frame nucs were getting robbed so I put robbing screens on them.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

They will need some feed to work out the foundation


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Dec 4, 2013)

Yep forgot to mention feed I have some sugar water on them. Do you put a screen in the feeder or just fill it up? I was thinking a screen ladder may help with swimmers.


----------

